# New member from Aus.



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:welcome:
Your question is too general. Without knowing your riding style, in which direction you want to progress, what you think the board is lacking (e.g. too little float, not stable enough, not playful enough, too soft, too stiff, too whatever? ), it's not possible to say whether or not it's the right board. 

Let’s ask the other way around: is there something that makes you think that whe board isn't sufficient for you anymore? If you can name a trait, then it probably isn't. If you can't, then it's still good.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Take it up a notch and get yourself a custom x.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Take it up a notch and get yourself a custom x.


Lol, it's becoming a running gag :happy:


----------



## Fox197 (May 31, 2015)

neni said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Your question is too general. Without knowing your riding style, in which direction you want to progress, what you think the board is lacking (e.g. too little float, not stable enough, not playful enough, too soft, too stiff, too whatever? ), it's not possible to say whether or not it's the right board.
> 
> ...



I don't think the board is lacking anything. I just wasn't sure what level the Sherlock was aimed at and wether it would be holding me back any now that I'm progressing fairly quickly confidence and ability wise. If anything helps I'm getting pretty interested in jumps in the park.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

One of my riding buddies had the Sherlock as his day to day ride. He continues to shred and shred better each day on it. It's not holding you back. If you think it is, start riding switch every day.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fox197 said:


> I don't think the board is lacking anything.


Great. Then you've already answered your question yourself . 

An "upgread" is only indicated if you actually feel the need for it. E.g. I knew I had to "upgrade" when I got a lot of chatter from a board when pointing it and upgrade then meant a stiffer n longer board. Or a reason for "upgrade" was cos I lacked float and thus chose a board with a more pow oriented shape. Noo real upgread... just different boards suitable for a different purpose. 

Since your board makes you happy, ride it, ride it a lot, progress in whatever direction makes you happy. You'll feel when you've "outgrown" the board. As long as you don’t feel it, it's not "holding you back".

Don't waste your time with "holding me back" thoughts. It's like trying to invent sorrows you don't have.
You'd _know_ it if it _would_.


----------

